# MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Who's ready??



anybody in interested in being a vendor, message me.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's Do this!!! Where is it at this year?? 
:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 28 2010, 05:00 PM~19184064
> *Let's Do this!!!  Where is it at this year??
> :biggrin:
> *


  we will announce the spot next week


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

I WANA GO 2 DIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 28 2010, 07:13 PM~19185198
> *I WANA GO 2 DIS ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


It's the best way to start off the year!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 28 2010, 07:14 PM~19185214
> *It's the best way to start off the year!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

THE ONLY WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 28 2010, 07:14 PM~19185214
> *It's the best way to start off the year!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THEIR ...THERE WILL BE 1ST ,2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES AS WELL AS BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION.....
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE IN ADVANCE FOR THERE SUPPORT.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope it's at the Santa fe dam! That spot is the shitttttttt BBQ all day plus enjoing the show, the day and I hope the hop!!! T. T. T.


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Nov 28 2010, 08:45 PM~19186118
> *I hope it's at the Santa fe dam! That spot is the shitttttttt BBQ all day plus enjoing the  show, the day and I hope the hop!!! T. T. T.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Nov 28 2010, 08:45 PM~19186118
> *I hope it's at the Santa fe dam! That spot is the shitttttttt BBQ all day plus enjoing the  show, the day and I hope the hop!!! T. T. T.
> *


I THINK IT WAS BETTER WHEN THEY HAD IT IN LONG BEACH


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 28 2010, 10:19 PM~19186519
> *I THINK IT WAS BETTER WHEN THEY HAD IT IN LONG BEACH
> *


X TWO :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 28 2010, 09:35 PM~19186686
> *X TWO  :biggrin:
> *


x 3


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 28 2010, 08:35 PM~19186686
> *X TWO  :biggrin:
> *


it was better when they had it at the hollywood park ,,lots of room and cool location,,u guys hould do it there again,,,


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheese 65_@Nov 28 2010, 09:45 PM~19186789
> *it was better when they had it at the hollywood park ,,lots of room and cool location,,u guys hould do it there again,,,
> *


The cops won't allow us to.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

U guys had problems with the peeps at the vet stadium last time right, plus they canceled it on the last min, or some shit like that! Then @ the 2nd one no BBQ pits and that sucked so the dam it is only place big enuff, like I said BBQ all day


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 04:25 PM~19183544
> *Who's ready??
> anybody in interested in being a vendor, message me.
> *


''STYLISTICS CC ITS ALWAYS READY TOO SUPPORT. THE OG COMPTON MAJESTICS!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Try to bust out this day... Hope I can make it.. :happysad:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Nov 29 2010, 11:13 AM~19189491
> *Try to bust out this day... Hope I can make it.. :happysad:
> *


I HOPE SO TOO HOMIE!!!


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

The Forum or Home Depot Center in Carson


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 29 2010, 10:05 AM~19189418
> *''STYLISTICS CC ITS ALWAYS READY TOO SUPPORT.                                        THE OG COMPTON MAJESTICS!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 08:47 PM~19186808
> *The cops won't allow us to.
> *


what about forum or home depot center in carson,,,


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

WHERE EVER IT IS U KNO IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE THIS ONE PICNIC THAT CANT B MISSED :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheese 65_@Nov 29 2010, 03:51 PM~19191909
> *what about forum or home depot center in carson,,,
> *


Inglewood won't, not sure about Carson.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Nov 29 2010, 04:32 PM~19192199
> *WHERE EVER IT IS U KNO IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE THIS ONE PICNIC THAT CANT B MISSED  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*You know that WESTSIDE C.C. gonna be in da house....*


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fat max (Dec 16, 2007)

looking forward to it. Im from vegas and want to show my son some real hopping plus it will be my first picnic.


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 03:25 PM~19183544
> *Who's ready??
> anybody in interested in being a vendor, message me.
> *


DONT INVITE STREETLOW


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 05:44 PM~19192754
> *DONT INVITE STREETLOW
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

THE BEST PLACE IS SANTA FE DAM. IT IS IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERY WHERE. THE OTHER PLACE ARE TO FAR AND THEY ARE F UP PARKING LOTS. THE DAM IS BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A PARK AND THAT IS WHERE PICNIC'S SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 29 2010, 05:54 PM~19192820
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP TERRY STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 29 2010, 06:25 PM~19193108
> *THE BEST PLACE IS SANTA FE DAM. IT IS IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERY WHERE. THE OTHER PLACE ARE TO FAR AND THEY ARE F UP PARKING LOTS. THE DAM IS BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A PARK AND THAT IS WHERE PICNIC'S SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 29 2010, 07:29 PM~19193869
> *WHAT UP TERRY STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THEIR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 05:44 PM~19192754
> *DONT INVITE STREETLOW
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

location?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 29 2010, 06:25 PM~19193108
> *THE BEST PLACE IS SANTA FE DAM. IT IS IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERY WHERE. THE OTHER PLACE ARE TO FAR AND THEY ARE F UP PARKING LOTS. THE DAM IS BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A PARK AND THAT IS WHERE PICNIC'S SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x65


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Nov 29 2010, 03:32 PM~19192199
> *WHERE EVER IT IS U KNO IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE THIS ONE PICNIC THAT CANT B MISSED  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 08:47 PM~19186808
> *The cops won't allow us to.
> *


cops cant stop people from being in a public park on a holiday everyone just "happened" to show up :biggrin: santa fe dam


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheese 65_@Nov 28 2010, 10:45 PM~19186789
> *it was better when they had it at the hollywood park ,,lots of room and cool location,,u guys hould do it there again,,,
> *



DONT KNOW YET SEE WHAT POPPS UP


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 29 2010, 06:37 PM~19192684
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WOOD UP DMAK STYLISTICS CC IS READY TO SUPPORT COMPTON MAJESTICS ALL DAY AVERY DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

UNIQUE DIECAST IN DA HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR MAJESTICS WHAT UP DMACK TERRY LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN 2011 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Nov 30 2010, 12:24 AM~19197761
> *UNIQUE DIECAST IN DA HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR MAJESTICS  WHAT UP DMACK TERRY LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN 2011  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 03:25 PM~19183544
> *Who's ready??
> anybody in interested in being a vendor, message me.
> *


BACKBUMMPER JUAN STAY READY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 05:44 PM~19192754
> *DONT INVITE STREETLOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 28 2010, 08:14 PM~19185214
> *It's the best way to start off the year!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 29 2010, 07:25 PM~19193108
> *THE BEST PLACE IS SANTA FE DAM. IT IS IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERY WHERE. THE OTHER PLACE ARE TO FAR AND THEY ARE F UP PARKING LOTS. THE DAM IS BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A PARK AND THAT IS WHERE PICNIC'S SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 true, last year was like 3 or 4 thousand cars showed up and over 10,000 spectators? the dam was large enough with plenty of grass trees and parking.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 05:04 PM~19184087
> *  we will announce the spot next week
> *


;;;i sure u have a spot where the hop can go down;;big AL SAID IT;;AND HAVE THE MONIES;;;;;FOR DA WINNER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:run: :run:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOWTIME CC will be in the house,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

The BIG "M" will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

..........................R E G A R D L E S S S S S where it's held, this shit will be OFF - THEE - H OOK !


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*all i hear is good stuff bout dis show...i can almost guarantee im makin da drive down from vegas for this show :biggrin: and hopefully some of da homies from hawaii will fly in for this too :biggrin: 








*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 AM~19199508
> *
> ;;;i sure u have a spot where the hop can go down;;big  AL  SAID IT;;AND HAVE THE MONIES;;;;;FOR DA WINNER
> *


wheres the hop going to be at............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 30 2010, 09:37 AM~19199883
> * ..........................R E G A R D L E S S S S S where it's held, this shit will be OFF - THEE - H OOK !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

CERTIFIED CANT WAIT IM GASED UP BATTERYS HOT NEW BALL JOINTS MAN ONCE AGAIN IT ON. :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 30 2010, 08:20 PM~19205216
> *CERTIFIED CANT WAIT IM GASED UP BATTERYS HOT NEW BALL JOINTS MAN ONCE AGAIN IT ON. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

hope itz at the dam!!!! cant wait for 1-1-11 :cheesy:   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

So wheres the location?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Still no location??? :uh: The Santa Fe Dam was cool, but Hollywood Park was the best.. so far.. Hope they announce it soon so I can Prep and get the day off.. 

This is a gathering not to miss. :biggrin: Thanks to The Big M!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Might call it a picnic, but IMO its the best show of the year..


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Dec 2 2010, 06:18 PM~19222378
> *Still no location???  :uh:  The Santa Fe Dam was cool, but Hollywood Park was the best.. so far.. Hope they announce it soon so I can Prep and get the day off..
> 
> This is a gathering not to miss.  :biggrin: Thanks to The Big M!
> *


Just get the day off, no matter where it's at, it's going to be off the hook!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 30 2010, 09:20 PM~19205216
> *CERTIFIED CANT WAIT IM GASED UP BATTERYS HOT NEW BALL JOINTS MAN ONCE AGAIN IT ON. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 30 2010, 10:37 AM~19199883
> * ..........................R E G A R D L E S S S S S where it's held, this shit will be OFF - THEE - H OOK !
> *


X80


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Been wanting to go for years, finally gonna make it this year ....


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Dec 3 2010, 08:17 PM~19233007
> *Been wanting to go for years, finally gonna make it this year ....
> *


sickest picnic ever homie


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Came down last year for the first time. Everyone we got a chance to talk with was cool, the hospitality was great. very best car function ive been to ever PERIOD


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 PM~19222629
> *Might call it a picnic, but IMO its the best show of the year..
> *


that right,:twak: if u miss it ur hole years fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:banghead: :drama: WAITING!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 PM~19240042
> *:banghead:  :drama: WAITING!!!
> *


X50 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BUMP from STYLISTICS INC LA ... thinkin bout flyin out for tha show brotha....


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 28 2010, 05:00 PM~19184064
> *Let's Do this!!!  Where is it at this year??
> :biggrin:
> *


The picnic is going down this year at Sante Fe Dam! 

The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *










`



will be in da house


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 6 2010, 01:02 AM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


Is this the spot?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 5 2010, 05:30 PM~19246821
> *Is this the spot?
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats it


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 05:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 6 2010, 01:34 AM~19246848
> *yup thats it
> *


Cool, thanks.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT STARTS OFF THE YEAR AND IT IS ALLWAYS BAD ASS. IT'S LIKE THE SUPER SHOW ON ROIDS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

ONE CAN CALL THIS THE MECCA OF LOW RIDER GATHERINGS!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


HELL YEA SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR :h5:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

"Intruders" phx,az will be there.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 05:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 06:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH THATS A BOMB ASS SPOT......
YOU KNOW STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED cc WIll be in the house early


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT Dedicated Riderz will there count us in!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 2 2010, 07:45 PM~19222629
> *Might call it a picnic, but IMO its the best show of the year..
> *


x64 

quoted for troof


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 30 2010, 09:45 AM~19199508
> *;;;;;;;;oh ITS GOIN;;;;;;;;;DOWN and u know this;;;BIG SKIM SAID IT;;</span>*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 06:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 11:01 PM~19249321
> *;;;;;;;;oh ITS GOIN;;;;;;;;;DOWN and u know this;;;BIG SKIM SAID IT;;
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

wE are there !


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC IS ROLLING


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

:biggrin: VEGAS MOST WANTED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

* Progressives will be in the da house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 06:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EsePatJ (Dec 7, 2006)

Santa Fe... OK!!
I´ll make the trip all the way from Chile 2 US, to spend Xmas w/ my family in califas... and Of course I´ll be there to check the cool rides!!!
See U next year...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

*MobStar Clothing* will be there. Looking forward to this show for sure...

www.MobStarIndustries.com


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: we'll be there


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

STYLISTICS INC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MAJESTICS.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 6 2010, 06:07 PM~19255811
> *STYLISTICS INC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MAJESTICS.
> *


HELL YEAH LIKEWE ALWAYS DO BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

QUE ONDA JORGE WE READY TO GO ON THE FIRST HOMIE.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck and Happy New Year

Old Memories


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 05:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *



YEAH !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BEST LOCATION!!! I walked from one end of the show to the other side like 2 times and the day was over!! So much to see, not enough time in the day! If only we could throw up some tents and make it a 2 day show, hahahaha! Can't wait! Dont forget to charge them batts in the camera too! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:40 PM~19258929
> *YEAH !!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BEST LOCATION!!! I walked from one end of the show to the other side like 2 times and the day was over!! So much to see, not enough time in the day! If only we could throw up some tents and make it a 2 day show, hahahaha! Can't wait! Dont forget to charge them batts in the camera too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lets get ur ride their!!! fool..jajahaha just messing with you...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

HELL YA IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS IS THA PLACE TO START OFF THA NEW YR RITE N THAS AT THA BIG M PICNIC HERES A VIDEO I FOUND FROM LAST YR


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Dec 6 2010, 11:19 PM~19260093
> *HELL YA IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS IS THA PLACE TO START OFF THA NEW YR RITE N THAS AT THA BIG M PICNIC HERES A VIDEO I FOUND FROM LAST YR
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 7 2010, 07:49 PM~19266891
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 5 2010, 10:17 PM~19249558
> *:thumbsup: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP LOCATION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GONA SERVE NEXT LEVEL;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;; :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Went last year and was AMAZED by the turn out. This is a killer picnic!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2010, 09:59 AM~19271455
> *GONA SERVE NEXT LEVEL;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;; :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2010, 08:58 AM~19271445
> *HOP LOCATION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


Wait........
:biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 5 2010, 05:02 PM~19246576
> *The picnic is  going down this year at Sante Fe Dam!
> 
> The hop will be held the next day at a different location. We will post up a flyer soon. Thanks for yo  ur support!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 8 2010, 11:26 AM~19272497
> *Wait........
> :biggrin:
> *


soon plz


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Dec 6 2010, 02:45 PM~19254552
> *:thumbsup:  we'll be there
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 9 2010, 12:14 AM~19280141
> *:nicoderm:
> *


que onda temper


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 29 2010, 05:44 PM~19192754
> *DONT INVITE STREETLOW
> *


 :uh: :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 11:19 PM~19280187
> *que onda temper
> *


Chillin & lowridin haha...What up


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 9 2010, 07:13 PM~19286737
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Dec 6 2010, 12:51 AM~19250734
> *:biggrin: VEGAS MOST WANTED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BIG DOGG.....FRESNO 559 WILL BE IN HOUSE WITH THAT SINGLE PUMP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 10 2010, 02:39 PM~19294370
> *SEE YOU THERE BIG DOGG.....FRESNO 559 WILL BE IN HOUSE WITH THAT SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO CANT WEIGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE BIG 702 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTIN IN WORK TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up big D


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2010, 03:42 PM~19302010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2010, 06:29 AM~19279583
> *
> *


Will the North Texas-chapter be at the picnic?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2010, 01:42 PM~19302010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DA FLYER SAYS 'NO HOPPING' & YUR HAVING A HOPPING CONTEST? :uh:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Can't wait till the 1st :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 11 2010, 04:51 PM~19302593
> *:uh: DA FLYER SAYS 'NO HOPPING' & YUR HAVING A HOPPING CONTEST? :uh:
> *


Next day at a different location


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Definately going to be at this one  Anyone from up north rolling down there for the picnic?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2010, 01:42 PM~19302010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 11 2010, 04:31 PM~19302905
> *Definately going to be at this one  Anyone from up north rolling down there for the picnic?
> *



:yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 11 2010, 04:51 PM~19302593
> *:uh: DA FLYER SAYS 'NO HOPPING' & YUR HAVING A HOPPING CONTEST? :uh:
> *


LOOK AT THE DATES ON THE FLYERS. :wow:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 11 2010, 08:41 PM~19304111
> *LOOK AT THE DATES ON THE FLYERS.  :wow:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2010, 01:42 PM~19302010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*LOOK AT THE DATES PIC NIC THE 1ST(FRONT)....THE HOP ON THE SECOND...... LOCATION TO BE ANOUNCED(BACK)*


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Your fellow Broz. reppin Portland, Or. will be their showing their support,can't wait for this show.It's not to be missed!!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

HELL YEAH CHICAGO WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19304091
> *:yes:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


when are you guys going?


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 12:44 AM~19305359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS BROTHER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2010, 02:42 PM~19302010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  GT WILL BE THERE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 13 2010, 02:12 AM~19313503
> *  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up, i wanna see when your leaving


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Thats right the Majestics C.C DVD will be released 01.01.11 at the majestics c.c new years day picnic! it has footage from vegas super show and the vegas banquet along with various footage that ive collected over the years! this dvd is great dvd! you know how the majestics get down** so you know <span style=\'color:yellow\'>this dvd wont be boring, it is funny and action packed! for those of you not going to the picnic p.m me! i am asking all majestics c.c chapter presidents to contact me via phone or p.m 480-307-5599!*</span>


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 13 2010, 05:54 PM~19317892
> *Man! Thats right the Majestics C.C DVD will be released 01.01.11 at the majestics c.c new years day picnic! it has footage from vegas super show and the vegas banquet along with various footage that ive collected over the years! this dvd is great dvd! you know how the majestics get down so you know <span style=\'color:yellow\'>this dvd wont be boring, it is funny and action packed! for those of you not going to the picnic p.m me! i am asking all majestics c.c chapter presidents to contact me via phone or p.m 480-307-5599!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 13 2010, 04:54 PM~19317892
> *Man! Thats right the Majestics C.C DVD will be released 01.01.11 at the majestics c.c new years day picnic! it has footage from vegas super show and the vegas banquet along with various footage that ive collected over the years! this dvd is great dvd! you know how the majestics get down so you know <span style=\'color:yellow\'>this dvd wont be boring, it is funny and action packed! for those of you not going to the picnic p.m me! i am asking all majestics c.c chapter presidents to contact me via phone or p.m 480-307-5599!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking forward for new years


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 13 2010, 06:54 PM~19317892
> *Man! Thats right the Majestics C.C DVD will be released 01.01.11 at the majestics c.c new years day picnic! it has footage from vegas super show and the vegas banquet along with various footage that ive collected over the years! this dvd is great dvd! you know how the majestics get down so you know <span style=\'color:yellow\'>this dvd wont be boring, it is funny and action packed! for those of you not going to the picnic p.m me! i am asking all majestics c.c chapter presidents to contact me via phone or p.m 480-307-5599!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 11 2010, 04:36 PM~19302269
> *Will the North Texas-chapter be at the picnic?
> *


yes mayne.... you know we will make the 60 hour round trip drive again, gotta put my shit on them west coast streets


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 11 2010, 05:51 PM~19302593
> *:uh: DA FLYER SAYS 'NO HOPPING' & YUR HAVING A HOPPING CONTEST? :uh:
> *


^^^^^maybe this guy cant read? :dunno:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 13 2010, 05:54 PM~19317892
> *Man! Thats right the Majestics C.C DVD will be released 01.01.11 at the majestics c.c new years day picnic! it has footage from vegas super show and the vegas banquet along with various footage that ive collected over the years! this dvd is great dvd! you know how the majestics get down so you know <span style=\'color:yellow\'>this dvd wont be boring, it is funny and action packed! for those of you not going to the picnic p.m me! i am asking all majestics c.c chapter presidents to contact me via phone or p.m 480-307-5599!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


  im going to need one of these homie!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait...we will be there


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2010, 04:07 PM~19302402
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





x85


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

wheres the hop goin down?


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 12:44 AM~19305359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The only way to start off The New Year Right!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't wait! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKCZrcoQa7I


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 14 2010, 11:28 AM~19324000
> *wheres the hop goin down?
> *


we will announce the location soon


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2010, 04:53 AM~19319590
> *yes mayne.... you know we will make the 60 hour round trip drive again, gotta put my shit on them west coast streets
> *


Thats cool, maby I will be seeing you there.  
Cant wait to check out White Trash-64 in person, looking forward to that.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME CC. WILL B THERE!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

will be there... :sprint: :drama: :yes:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

need i say it..but the av majestics will be dippin the freeway there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 07:54 PM~19319619
> *^^^^^maybe this guy cant read? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *







:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

Low Lifes San Fernando will be there!  SAVE US A COPY OF THE NEW DVD!!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 08:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *


LET N THEM KNOW WHO WON  THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
BIG AL SAID IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :420:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 03:25 PM~19183544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 16 2010, 04:19 PM~19345100
> *
> LET  N THEM KNOW  WHO  WON  THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
> BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG AL LETS DO IT AGAIN BROTHER LETS GET IT CRACKEN


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

[qutote=BIGDMACK,Dec 16 2010, 07:57 PM~19347423]
THATS RIGHT BIG AL LETS DO IT AGAIN BROTHER LETS GET IT CRACKEN 
[/quote]


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> LET N THEM KNOW WHO WON THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
> BIG AL SAID IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT
> NOT THIS NEW YEARS :nosad: :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 16 2010, 04:19 PM~19345100
> *
> LET  N THEM KNOW  WHO  WON  THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
> BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ;;;;; :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 08:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *


:werd:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>1-1-11 Once again in the best spot to have this BIG LOW RIDING EVENT and no better way to start off the "New Year" and right in OUR backyard in the heart of the SGV and only 22 miles East of LA. In support of our Brothers representing the <span style=\'color:yellow\'>"BIG M". </span></span>*
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 17 2010, 12:21 AM~19349735
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>1-1-11 Once again in the best spot to have this BIG LOW RIDING EVENT and no better way to start off the "New Year" and right in OUR backyard in the heart of the SGV and only 22 miles East of LA.  In support of our Brothers representing the <span style=\'color:yellow\'>"BIG M". </span></span>
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 08:54 PM~19319619
> *^^^^^maybe this guy cant read? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SKIM GOT JOKES!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

Dam I wana roll 2dis wens da krenshaw Cruz ? New years eve evening rt ?!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

gettin close


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD! CRUDO OR NOT, I'LL BE THUR!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19337757
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US, WE HAVE HAD THE NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND WE DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR, SO THANKS AGAIN HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *


WE MADE IT A FAMILY TRADITION TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT . :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: HELL YEA


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

T


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

T


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

T


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 28 2010, 03:25 PM~19183544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUTHSIDE TIJUAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 5 2010, 11:17 PM~19249558
> *:thumbsup: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Dec 17 2010, 03:41 PM~19353912
> *Dam I wana roll 2dis wens da krenshaw Cruz ? New years eve evening rt ?!
> *


after the picnic fo sho


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

not gonna miss it this year


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepe86_@Dec 19 2010, 09:44 AM~19366597
> *not gonna miss it this year
> *


that's right last year it was over a couple thousand cars showed up and still had room for everybody.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LET N THEM KNOW WHO WON THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
BIG AL SAID IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT</span>
NOT THIS NEW YEARS :nosad: :cheesy:
[/quote]
DONT FOOL UR SELF...BETTER HAVE UR GAME TIGHT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL ALL I GOT TO SAY TO DA HATERS IS I TOOK IT IN 2008 AND IN 2010 NOW WHAT HAVE U DONE;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 19 2010, 02:44 PM~19368446
> *
> DONT  FOOL  UR SELF...BETTER HAVE  UR GAME TIGHT
> *


game will be tight fo sho with a single pump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 19 2010, 03:46 PM~19368461
> *WELL ALL I GOT TO SAY  TO DA HATERS  IS  I TOOK IT IN 2008  AND IN  2010  NOW  WHAT HAVE U DONE;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Dec 19 2010, 06:03 PM~19369761
> *game will be tight fo sho with a single  pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 8 2010, 07:41 AM~19270986
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hell yea we will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> WELL ALL I GOT TO SAY TO DA HATERS IS I TOOK IT IN 2008 AND IN 2010 NOW WHAT HAVE U DONE;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## OX.NOKTURNAL.CC (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 18 2010, 08:26 AM~19359694
> *WE MADE IT A FAMILY TRADITION TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT . :biggrin:
> *



NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIP TEASE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## latinworld_LA (Sep 2, 2010)

LATIN WORLD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOW RIDER FAMILY. :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

Klique I E will be there to suport


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL ALL I GOT TO SAY TO DA HATERS IS I TOOK IT IN 2008 AND IN 2010 NOW WHAT HAVE U DONE;;;BIG AL SAID IT</span>

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/NOCO.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

[/quote]


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201+Dec 20 2010, 03:14 PM~19376665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:run: :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB WILLL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Dec 15 2010, 12:46 AM~19330800
> *will be there...  :sprint:  :drama:  :yes:
> *












X2


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Dec 21 2010, 04:35 PM~19387012
> *STRIP TEASE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2010, 06:47 AM~19366322
> *after the picnic  fo sho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

striptease will be there


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't read thru all the pages, to much, but Is there classes for the hop? What are they?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[BWILL BE THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What time does the gates open at the Dam?


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 23 2010, 11:26 PM~19408302
> *What time does  the gates open at the Dam?
> *


IF IM CORRECT 6 AM


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GIVE PEOPLE DIRECTIONS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 23 2010, 06:38 PM~19405806
> *Haven't read thru all the pages, to much, but Is there classes for the hop? What are they?
> *


DONT WORRY MAN CAUSE DA ELCO WILL B SMASHING YAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

LOLOW'S C.C WILL BE OUT THERE...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

*  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

http://parks.lacounty.gov/Parkinfo.asp?URL...am%20Rec%20Area


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 24 2010, 10:04 AM~19410765
> *http://parks.lacounty.gov/Parkinfo.asp?URL...am%20Rec%20Area
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 24 2010, 09:13 AM~19410462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

So were is the location gonna b?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

1 week


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

mennnnnn i herd itz gunna rain that daY :thumbsdown:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

its going to be 59 degrees with no rain  :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

no rain :biggrin:


----------



## focklove58 (Dec 26, 2010)

So let me get this right we going to pay $10 at the gate and$10 to majestics car club to able to park at the picnic location?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 26 2010, 10:34 PM~19428043
> *no rain :biggrin:
> *


yeah! :h5:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

spirit cc will be ther


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by focklove58_@Dec 26 2010, 10:39 PM~19428088
> *So let me get this right we going to pay $10 at the gate and$10 to majestics car club to able to park at the picnic location?
> *


Yes. We rented parking lots 4,5 and 6 and also the dirt lots


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*See you there... * :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

you know weill be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

The best way to begin The New Year :thumbsup: 
Can't wait


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by focklove58_@Dec 26 2010, 11:39 PM~19428088
> *So let me get this right we going to pay $10 at the gate and$10 to majestics car club to able to park at the picnic location?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

where is the hop goin down?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 27 2010, 09:39 AM~19430212
> *:uh:
> *


Where is the HOPP GONNA BE is all i wanna know.. ImMA cATCH YOU IN TRAFFIC AND GIVE YOU THE BIZZNESS smiley!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 23 2010, 06:38 PM~19405806
> *Haven't read thru all the pages, to much, but Is there classes for the hop? What are they?
> *


?????????? :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 27 2010, 07:50 PM~19433679
> *?????????? :dunno:
> *


no hopping. hop is on the 2nd


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 26 2010, 11:45 PM~19429037
> *Yes. We rented parking lots 4,5 and 6 and also the dirt lots
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 27 2010, 06:09 PM~19433823
> *no hopping. hop is on the 2nd
> *


 :h5:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 23 2010, 06:38 PM~19405806
> *Haven't read thru all the pages, to much, but Is there classes for the hop? What are they?
> *


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

*WHAT TIME DO THE GATES OPEN? AND ARE THE CARS GOING IN THROUGH THE NORTH GATE OR THE SOUTH GATE OR BOTH? *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> Who's ready??
> anybody in interested in being a vendor, message me.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Dec 27 2010, 08:21 PM~19434899
> *WHAT TIME DO THE GATES OPEN? AND ARE THE CARS GOING IN THROUGH THE NORTH GATE OR THE SOUTH GATE OR BOTH?
> *


Gate opens at 6:30 am. Only the main gate on Arrow.


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 27 2010, 06:10 PM~19433827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is the location for the hop gonna be posted?


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19436688
> *when is the location for the hop gonna be posted?
> *


I will post it up this week.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 27 2010, 11:14 PM~19436830
> *I will post it up this week.
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 27 2010, 10:14 PM~19436830
> *I will post it up this week.
> *


Who's gonna judge the hop?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 27 2010, 06:10 PM~19433827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nim, but I knew the hop was on sunday already. I just need to know about the classes. Not gonna make the trip if the cryin' about the truck thing is gonna leave me sittin' in the parking lot


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19434650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So according to this, I can be in the street single or radical single, depending on the lock up? No matter what kind of vehicle it is.


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST 4 DAYS AWAY UNTIL THE FIRST, OH YEA ITS GOING DOWN AT THE SANTE FE DAM MAJESTICS STYLE, AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 28 2010, 01:10 AM~19433827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 im a lil confused
so its $10 a car then $10 a person to get into the park?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 28 2010, 06:08 PM~19443370
> *im a lil confused
> so its $10 a car then $10 a person to get into the park?
> *



it was 10 per car from the park, not per person.


not sure if its been asked yet. is it still on if its rain


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

New years picnic going down this saturday at Sante fe dam, rain or shine! Majestics don't cancel! :0


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19443770
> *New years picnic going down this saturday at Sante fe dam, rain or shine! Majestics don't cancel! :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: WE SURE DONT, WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT TO MAKE EVERYBODY HATE ON US


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 28 2010, 06:49 PM~19443770
> *New years picnic going down this saturday at Sante fe dam, rain or shine! Majestics don't cancel! :0
> *




  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

whoevers interested in buying pre reg. tickets for the valentines dance showtime will be at the majestics new years just find us there and ask for anyone there ill be there too help you guys my name will be on my shirt its charlie by the way


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

LoLo is gone *R.I.P* Ill still bthere reppin and supporting Tha Big M


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

* whats up with that no gang attire  could yall plse clarify.... smh*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 PM~19446575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: ahh man gonna have to hit that up 2


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Dec 29 2010, 12:06 AM~19446709
> * whats up with that no gang attire    could yall plse clarify.... smh
> *


NO WINGTIP STACY ADAMS OR 3 FLOWERS?? :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 28 2010, 07:02 PM~19443328
> *JUST 4 DAYS AWAY UNTIL THE FIRST, OH YEA ITS GOING DOWN AT THE SANTE FE DAM MAJESTICS STYLE, AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORT US
> *


What's my brother you know we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 29 2010, 03:15 AM~19447436
> *NO WINGTIP STACY ADAMS OR 3 FLOWERS??  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: guess it's gonna be a fade & chuc's then


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

Rain Or shine The Majestics Picnic..is on :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Dec 29 2010, 09:55 AM~19448161
> *:roflmao:  guess it's gonna be a fade & chuc's then
> *


no chucks either :uh:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO. LA. Will be there!!!!! Rain or shine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Heard that someones having Banda. Alcohol, Banda??? All we need is some bitches. Hope the big "M" will cover that.


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Dec 29 2010, 06:40 PM~19448784
> *Rain Or shine The Majestics Picnic..is on :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da hop;;rain or shine right;;;U guys;;got da cash right;;;well;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 28 2010, 05:47 PM~19442725
> *Thanks Nim, but I knew the hop was on sunday already. I just need to know about the classes. Not gonna make the trip if the cryin' about the truck thing is gonna leave me sittin' in the parking lot
> *


JUST BRING BRO;;SO U CAN GET SERVED;; :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 29 2010, 03:57 PM~19451094
> *
> JUST BRING BRO;;SO U CAN GET SERVED;; :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats a good one AL. Why spend all that money to go if I'm not gonna be able to hop? I still haven't got an answer from anybody.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 28 2010, 05:53 PM~19442776
> *So according to this, I can be in the street single or radical single, depending on the lock up? No matter what kind of vehicle it is.
> *


nope, truck is considered radical.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BETTER HIDE THOSE 'PISTOS' REALLY GOOD, CUZZ THOSE DAM COPS ARE REALLY [email protected] NOESY! THEY BE PULLING UP ON HORSES CHECKIN PEOPLES CUPS & ICE CHESTS, WHILE YUR SITTING THERE TRYING 2 HAVE A GOOD TIME! OTHERWISE DA 'MAJESTICS' PICNICS OFF DA HOOK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT FOR MAJESTICS!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

MY BOY ANDREW GOING TO BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM NEW JERSEY REPPING FOR LOYALTY


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:biggrin: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL B IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

how much are the bicycle pre regs


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 29 2010, 09:49 PM~19454681
> *how much are the bicycle pre regs
> *


ITS 10 BUCKS A CAR LOAD!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2010, 08:29 PM~19453284
> *MY BOY ANDREW GOING TO BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM NEW JERSEY REPPING FOR LOYALTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

EMPIRE'S FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SHOW THERE LOVE


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:squint: *twiddling thumbs* dizam is it Saturday yet?!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

New jersey will b there!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2010, 08:29 PM~19453284
> *MY BOY ANDREW GOING TO BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM NEW JERSEY REPPING FOR LOYALTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like da event is gonna b off da hook!!!! But I wanted to no wat would b a good time to show up if u bringing a car?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 30 2010, 07:59 AM~19457199
> *New jersey will b there!
> *


You guys are coming out? I hope the weather on my end allows me to get on the road. I dont think pulling a trailer through the snow would be a ghood look for me.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT FOR THE BIG "M" :biggrin:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 30 2010, 09:15 AM~19457985
> *TTT FOR THE BIG "M" :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 29 2010, 07:00 PM~19452717
> *nope, truck is considered radical.
> *


Thats what I needed to know! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlefty310+Dec 30 2010, 09:28 AM~19457667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

We are charging per car, not per person. You pay $10 to the park at the park entrance, then you pay $10 to us to enter our side of the park. I hope this clears up all the confusion.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 29 2010, 11:59 PM~19454806
> *ITS 10 BUCKS A CAR LOAD!!
> *


thanx


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 29 2010, 09:03 PM~19453016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT 73 TO I LOVE THAT YEAR THERE 2 IN THIS PIC


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2010, 09:29 PM~19453284
> *MY BOY ANDREW GOING TO BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM NEW JERSEY REPPING FOR LOYALTY
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 30 2010, 07:53 PM~19461556
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP
> *


THANKS HOMIE HE IN CALI ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 30 2010, 11:36 AM~19459092
> *Thats what I needed to know!  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


So are u bringing the truck out?


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

*I can't wait, last year was great!* *TTT for The Big M! * :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

7 lowriders are driving from 619 daygo up to LA,.,.see ya out there,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 27 2010, 08:09 PM~19435353
> *Gate opens at 6:30 am. Only the main gate on Arrow.
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*So then nobody knows where the hopp is on sunday????? Or theres not a hopp???*


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 30 2010, 09:35 PM~19463362
> *
> 
> 
> x2*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 30 2010, 09:35 PM~19463362
> *So then nobody knows where the hopp is on sunday????? Or theres not a hopp???
> *


ANGELBOY I HEARD IT BEHIND THE BOWLING ALLEY ON WESTERN AND IMPERIAL NOT SURE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is the hopp rain or shine like the picnic?

any info on the location?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Hop is rain or shine. Location is already set, we just haven't put it up on layitlow yet.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2010, 05:38 AM~19464032
> *Hop is rain or shine. Location is already set, we just haven't put it up on layitlow yet.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 AM~19448790
> *Stylistics SO. LA. Will be there!!!!!  Rain or shine :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


TTT</span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The "Big T" will be there in support of the "Big M". We just love it when the "Picnic of the Year" is in our "Back Yard 91706" and starting the "New Year 1-1-11 Off Right In The Heart Of SGV". Remember the one who drives is the one who does not :barf: (haha j/k) Do drive safe.</span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 30 2010, 07:41 PM~19462018
> *So are u bringing the truck out?
> *


 :dunno: I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464032
> *Hop is rain or shine. Location is already set, we just haven't put it up on layitlow yet.
> *


Y THE BIG SECRET :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 31 2010, 01:15 AM~19465167
> *:dunno: I'll know more tomorrow.
> *


Or should I say later today, dam it's late


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 31 2010, 01:18 AM~19465177
> *Y THE  BIG SECRET :dunno:
> *


To keep the cops on their toes :0


----------



## RBA Blasting (Dec 26, 2010)

RBA Blasting should be out with some of our work on display as well as some mugs at low prices. If you want to order in advance for pick-up at the picnic hit us up...909-684-2520. Some of the work we've done..


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2010, 12:43 AM~19465259
> *To keep the cops on their toes  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

hell yeah ill be out there rain or shine


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2010, 01:43 AM~19465259
> *To keep the cops on their toes  :0
> *


So its a underground thing w no permission :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RBA Blasting_@Dec 31 2010, 01:50 AM~19465274
> *RBA Blasting should be out with some of our work on display as well as some mugs at low prices. If you want  to order in advance for pick-up at the picnic hit us up...909-684-2520 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              909-684-2520      end_of_the_skype_highlighting. Some of the work we've done..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 31 2010, 08:42 AM~19466510
> *So its a underground thing w no permission  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy New Year to all the Homies have a safe Night and cruz manana to the Picnic....


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

WESTSIDE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HELL YEAH ITS GOING TO BE A KOOL ASS SUNNY DAY.....STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

info on the hopp plz we ready 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

See everyone tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

TTT for The BIG. M 2011


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

showtime b.c will be there manana


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

After I get done DJing tonight get 2 hours of sleep and hitting the road to the picnic :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we hittin the road in just a few hours


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow: :uh:  :angry:  :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY will be up in that BITCH !!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Dec 31 2010, 08:35 PM~19471491
> * SOUTHERN ROYALTY will be up in that BITCH !!
> *


Happy New Year Louie :biggrin:


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

How do I get there comming from long beach area don't remember to good


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE WILL BE THEIR


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlefty310_@Jan 1 2011, 12:52 AM~19472835
> *How do I get there comming from long beach area don't remember to good
> *


605 north
# Take exit #24/LOWER AZUSA RD/LOS ANGELES ST - go 0.50.7 mikm
# Bear Right on RIVERGRADE RD - go 1.22.0 mikm
# Turn Right on LIVE OAK AVE - go 0.71.1 mikm
# Continue on ARROW HWY - go 1.62.6 mi

Gate will be on your left....


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2011, 12:21 AM~19472934
> *605 north
> # Take exit #24/LOWER AZUSA RD/LOS ANGELES ST - go 0.50.7 mikm
> # Bear Right on RIVERGRADE RD - go 1.22.0 mikm
> ...


just go 605 north exit live oak / arrow hwy east. stay on arrow hwy east gate will be on your left.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Happy new year to all tha ridaz especially tha Big M :biggrin: :420:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 01:25 AM~19472953
> *Happy new year to all tha ridaz especially tha Big M  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS...DRIVE SAFE SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Jan 1 2011, 05:01 AM~19473290
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS...DRIVE SAFE SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2011, 07:02 AM~19473335
> *:0
> *


what is a good time to get there noon? :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 1 2011, 10:26 AM~19473743
> *what is a good time to get there noon? :dunno:
> *


anytime it pops off damn near all day


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 AM~19473774
> *anytime it pops off damn near all day
> *


are you bringing white trash???


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 1 2011, 11:05 AM~19473868
> *are you bringing white trash???
> *


no I am not going this year, we couldnt get it coordinated right and money was a bit tight on us this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 11:14 AM~19473916
> *no I am not going this year, we couldnt get it coordinated right and money was a bit tight on us this year.
> *


  ...oh well have a great new year skim!!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

damn, cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 1 2011, 11:42 AM~19474027
> *damn, cant wait to see the pics!
> *


looks like its gonna be a sunny day out here....cold but sunny :cheesy:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 1 2011, 02:24 AM~19472950
> *just go 605 north exit live oak / arrow hwy east. stay on arrow hwy east gate will be on your left.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I am heading out there!!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 1 2011, 11:31 AM~19474286
> *I am heading out there!!!
> *


well, you know the expectaations! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you aint here, your missing it. 
Great turn out, lots of nice cars!!


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2011, 12:07 PM~19474519
> *If you aint here, your missing it.
> Great turn out, lots of nice cars!!
> *


Make sure you get video's of the hopp contest


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2011, 12:07 PM~19474519
> *If you aint here, your missing it.
> Great turn out, lots of nice cars!!
> *


x1000000

went with the battery in my camera fully charged, its completely drained now :0 :0 

will post pics later


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

What time is it gona end... is it too late to head down? :dunno:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

just got back that shit is off the hook


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WHERES THE PICTURES CAN SOMEONE POST ? :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 1 2011, 03:10 PM~19475117
> *  WHERES    THE  PICTURES  CAN  SOMEONE  POST ?  :wow:
> *











CELL PHONE PICS FOR NOW


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Weather?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

was great fun


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

hno: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT FOR THE BIG "M" WE PACKED OUT THE PARK FOR 2011. IF YOU WEREN'T THERE YOU MISSED A GREAT SHOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:
SOME BAD ASS RIDES.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SKIM WHERE YOU AT ***** :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ARE THEY HITTIN CRENSHAW TODAY


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 1 2011, 03:29 PM~19475592
> *ARE THEY HITTIN CRENSHAW TODAY
> *


ALLWAYS HIT THE SHAW AFTER THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:14 AM~19473916
> *no I am not going this year, we couldnt get it coordinated right and money was a bit tight on us this year.
> *


Cost a lotta money to run your Impala ranch


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: NICE PICTURES


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 1 2011, 03:44 PM~19475688
> *Cost a lotta money to run your Impala ranch
> *


impala compound, should do a hoarders episode on the big skim dawg :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 31 2010, 07:18 PM~19470497
> *TTT for The BIG. M 2011
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:
KEEP THEM COMIN, LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A BADD TURNOUT.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn....some crispy rides! :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 02:49 PM~19475364
> *was great fun
> 
> 
> ...


This car is sick, the dude that owns it is cool as fuck too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 04:04 PM~19476091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 1 2011, 05:35 PM~19476260
> *more pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

clean rides :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Badass Trey!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

61 rags


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:19 PM~19476537
> *61 rags
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this one . what color is that


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN GREAT PICNIC !!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Best Picnic ever the whole place was packed never seen so many low lows in one spot the super show aint got nothing on this Majestics thanks for putting down a great event and Happy New Year


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

GREAT SHOW WHAT A WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR... :wow: HAD A GOOD TIME... :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Los Angeles CC


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

This 70 is fkn sick!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:45 PM~19476696
> *Best Picnic ever the whole place was packed never seen so many low lows in one spot the super show aint got nothing on this Majestics thanks for putting down a great event and Happy New Year
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

DAM GOOD PICNIC MAJESTICS ALOT OF CARS THIS YEAR CANT WAIT TO SEE WAT NEXT YEAR LOOKS LIKE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

this picnic was super bad ass!!!!!..so many cars and it was just a good time all in all....definetly planning to go next year but this time well prepared for a carne asada and a few brewskis


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY TO START THE NEW YEAR... WITH THE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND OUR FAMILIES..... :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to Majestics on another great start to the year!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

looks bad azz ill be there in 12 for sure


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 1 2011, 06:24 PM~19476567
> *more pics of this one . what color is that
> *


ppg PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS GRAY


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got back , man what a turn out lots of nice rides, had a great time.
Will post pics later


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:26 PM~19477060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone get better pics of the impala?


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WAS OUT THERE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:51 PM~19476778
> *Los Angeles CC
> 
> 
> ...


T T T MAGESTICS :thumbsup: BEST SHOW, BEST CARS, BEST OF THE YEAR, WAITING FOR THE NEXT YEAR


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace had a great time, great seeing so many good friends!! What a way to start a new year!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

So whutz craccin wit tha hop for manaña? Need location info. PM me  :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19477135
> *ppg PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS GRAY
> *


Lets see some interior pics


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 08:02 PM~19477374
> *So whutz craccin wit tha hop for manaña? Need location info.  PM me    :dunno:
> *


down from az,where does the crusing go down tonight


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Jan 1 2011, 08:23 PM~19477565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY....TTT 4 THE MAJESTICS GREAT WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR....


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gonna post the rest of my pics in the *Post Your Rides* topic...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19477676
> *Gonna post the rest of my pics in the Post Your Rides topic...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575504


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

where's the hop


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:56 PM~19476812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Hop is in Los angeles at [email protected] behind the old bowling alley. Starts at 9 am Rain or shine it's going down!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Heard sum homies actually hitn the Shaw like tha good Ol'days (Crenshaw blvd)


> _Originally posted by Exquisite_pres_@Jan 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19477393
> *down from az,where does the crusing go down tonight
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 08:07 PM~19477914
> *Heard sum homies actually hitn the Shaw like tha good Ol'days (Crenshaw blvd)
> *


Cops shut that down


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2011, 08:02 PM~19477873
> *Hop is in Los angeles at [email protected] behind the old bowling alley. Starts at 9 am Rain or shine it's going down!
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2011, 08:09 PM~19477940
> *Cops shut that down
> *


 :angry: smh shoulda know tha bacon would b sizzlin :twak:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:26 PM~19477060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 09:07 PM~19477914
> *Heard sum homies actually hitn the Shaw like tha good Ol'days (Crenshaw blvd)
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks to every M chapter and member worldwide. I had a great time today, good food, good people, good laughs.

Thanks to all other clubs, solo riders, bike clubs and general public for coming to support.


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

GOOD PICNIC MAJESTICS GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19477976
> *:angry: smh shoulda know tha bacon would b sizzlin :twak:
> *


Bear is there a hopp tomorrow or the police going to shut it down......i am coming from ****........ i just want to make sure


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

One hell of a show today,Intuders will be back again next year.  anybody selling a pedal car hit me up,in town for two more days. 602 434 6530


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

best event of the whole year, had a great time and most of all nice to see riders commin in from many parts of the U.S. washington, new jersey,texas,just to name a few. these were cars i seen not t shirts.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks to all car clubs and solo riders that showed up to our picnic.this event would of never had so much success with out you guys.........and we hope everybody had a great time and hope to see all you guys next year........


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Jan 1 2011, 09:23 PM~19477565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


M</span> FOR A GREAT PICNIC!!

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WAS IN DA HOUSE AND HAD A GREAT TIME</span>

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 1 2011, 10:48 PM~19478914
> *One hell of a show today,Intuders will be back again next year.  anybody selling a pedal car hit me up,in town for two more days. 602 434 6530
> *


padal car?


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Hop is in Los angeles at [email protected] behind the old bowling alley. Starts at 9 am Rain or shine it's going down! Idk bout tha popo issue but I'm rolling frum tha AV no matter whut


> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Jan 1 2011, 09:39 PM~19478827
> *Bear is there a hopp tomorrow or the police going to shut it down......i am coming from ****........ i just want to make sure
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

with this being the bigest new years turn out i ever seen, i dont understand why any one would wanna be any where else but here.

this event is what i look forward to each year.

much props to the big M for puttin down another awesome picnic.


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Jan 1 2011, 11:07 PM~19479082
> *Hop is in Los angeles at [email protected] behind the old bowling alley. Starts at 9 am Rain or shine it's going down! Idk bout tha popo issue but I'm rolling frum tha AV no matter whut
> *


ok good looking out.......are you bring a chevy


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 1 2011, 11:51 PM~19478942
> *best event of the whole year, had a great time and most of all nice to see riders commin in from many parts of the U.S. washington, new jersey,texas,just to name a few. these were cars i seen not t shirts.
> *


LOYALTY WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM NJ


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 06:11 AM~19479118
> *LOYALTY WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM NJ
> *


is seen ya.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 12:11 AM~19479118
> *LOYALTY WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM NJ
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

great show majestics, this show is a must attend for next year for sure. if you didnt go you missed out


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

:biggrin: THANKS MAJESTICS GREAT TURN OUT 

SHOWTIME CC

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Jan 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19479110
> *ok good looking out.......are you bring a chevy
> *


 :tears: nope nutn aint ready to hit the streets yet, ill be in my :barf: Import daily driver


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Jan 1 2011, 10:56 PM~19478994
> *padal car?
> *


Yes pedal car,want one for my son.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE WAS OUT THERE REPRESENTING I WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## imaxjr (Aug 18, 2008)

IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TYME AS ALWAYS C U GUYS AT THA NEXT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THE GAME KILLA KILLING IT ON NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY had a GREAT TIME !!! TTT MAJESTICS !!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

GOT TO GIVE PROPS TO THIS CUTTLAS COMING ALL THE WAY FROM:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 1 2011, 11:31 PM~19479312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 09:07 PM~19476469
> *Badass Trey!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19476060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 2 2011, 03:31 AM~19480106
> *GOT TO GIVE PROPS TO THIS CUTTLAS COMING ALL THE WAY FROM:
> 
> 
> ...


YEA MY BOY ANDREW DOING THE DAM THANG


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*THE BIG "W" WESTSIDE CC LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME! THE BIG "M" PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY.*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

There's no other way to start the year off then at A bad ass show will be there again next year


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A big thanks to Majestics for putting down a great show!  
Had a great time out there!
Got tons of pics, will upload some more when I get back home...
Here´s a few for now though:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TECHNIQUES LOOKING GOOD
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks, The 1967 Impala "Black Magic" belongs to my Primo Benny TECHNIQUES MOTHER CHAPTER VP representing to the fullest. 

MAJESTICS, I tip my hat to you Homies for putting it down "BIG TIME" at the Dam once again and right in the heart of the SGV. Saturday 1-1-11 just another "Bad Azz Picnic" for the "Book". I think the "M" found the right place for your annual "New Years Day Picnic's." 

With much "Support and Respect" TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE.
This is my year 1981-2011 30 Years TECHNIQUES Member!
Big Pete Cruz</span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> *THE BIG "W" WESTSIDE CC LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME! THE BIG "M" PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jan 2 2011, 10:12 AM~19481229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT WAS CRACKING HOMIE. HAD A COOL ASS TIME. WHAT WAS LIKE 6 OR 7 PARKING LOTS? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 12:11 AM~19479118
> *LOYALTY WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM NJ
> *


 :0 i seen that trailer...N.J :biggrin: im sure for you guyz it was worth the drive ...picnic was bad ass


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wanted to no r they gonna b charging at da hop today?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:17 PM~19481272
> *:0 i seen that trailer...N.J :biggrin: im sure for you guyz it was worth the drive ...picnic was bad ass
> *


YEA MY HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO MAKE IT DOWN THAT WAY NEXT YEAR


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 12:22 PM~19481300
> *YEA MY HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO MAKE IT DOWN THAT WAY NEXT YEAR
> *


well worth the drive...just seen a post saying over 4000 cars :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

[/quote]
that car is bad ass!!!


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

COPPERTONE DONE UP AND READY TO ROLL AGAIN WITH NEW SHOES :biggrin: PUT IT TOGETHER IN 3 DAYS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

this picnic is way better than any super show!!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 2 2011, 10:24 AM~19481313
> *well worth the drive...just seen a post saying over 4000 cars :wow:  :wow:
> *


i was gonna walk up those rocks to get a aerial picture of the whole dam but didn't want to fuck up my chucks. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19481313
> *well worth the drive...just seen a post saying over 4000 cars :wow:  :wow:
> *


YEA MY BOY TOLD ME IT WAS PACK THEY HAD 7 PARKING LOTS FULL OF LOW LOWS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is there a spectator admission to get in the hop today?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2011, 10:28 AM~19481343
> *is there a spectator admission to get in the hop today?
> *


yup


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2011, 12:27 PM~19481335
> *this picnic is way better than any super show!!!!!!
> *


THATS WHAT MY BOY TOLD ME N HE WENT TO THE SUPERSHOW GOT TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

this rag is bad ass !!...seen it at vegas too


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2011, 06:29 PM~19481354
> *yup
> *


how much and what time does the hop go till?
lookin at rollin up


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2011, 12:39 PM~19481436
> *how much and what time does the hop go till?
> lookin at rollin up
> *


take some pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

$10 a car to park... jus got here don't know how long its goin till


> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2011, 10:39 AM~19481436
> *how much and what time does the hop go till?
> lookin at rollin up
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 12:33 PM~19481389
> *THATS WHAT MY BOY TOLD ME N HE WENT TO THE SUPERSHOW GOT TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR
> *


it is worth planning way ahead to make sure you attend....you will not be dissapointed


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME ... SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:47 PM~19481486
> *it  is worth planning way ahead  to make sure you attend....you will not be dissapointed
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 AM~19481335
> *this picnic is way better than any super show!!!!!!
> *


and LA had some good azz food :biggrin: thanks for looking out rich


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 AM~19481335
> *this picnic is way better than any super show!!!!!!
> *


*I second that Rich BIG TIME!*


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:  GOOD SHOW


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy:  :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Much respect to the Majestics Car Club for throwing a bad ass picnic for all to enjoy. Thanks for being the host with the most! What a great way to start off the year! Took lots of pics....here are some for now....


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you Majestics for having us there on behalf of klique IE


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 AM~19481335
> *this picnic is way better than any super show!!!!!!
> *


quoted for truth


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a killa 3 wheel.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

PEOPLE TRY TO DUPLICATE, BUT NOBODY CAN'T COME CLOSE TO THE BIG "M" PICNIC NO MATTER WHERE WE GET DOWN. BIG UPS TO ALL CAR CLUBS WHO WERE THERE FOR SUPPORT. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SHIT, WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GO TO A SUPER SHOW WITH YOUR FAMILY AND HAVE A BBQ AND SEE SOME OF THE BADEST CARS BUILT KNOWN TO MAN. SHIT YOU BETTER ASK SOMBODY. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:07 AM~19481197
> *TECHNIQUES LOOKING GOOD
> 30 YEARS TECHNIQUES Member!
> Big Pete Cruz</span></span> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


Congrats on your 30 years.. that is some serious dedication


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks to the Majestics and everyone who came out. It was a great day! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 02:50 PM~19482903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting these... thought i saw some Southside cars as i was leaving but was too tired to go over and check them out...

get any pics of that black Lecab?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

love this color combo anyone got some interior pics


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 2 2011, 03:35 PM~19483246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> NICE PIC AND WESTSIDE C.c. Had a great time


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19483385
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS
> *


yea isnt that ur rag right next to it :biggrin: :biggrin: 

post some pics of inside


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 07:09 PM~19484021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam havnt seen dis looks like its a problem


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

47 User(s) are reading this topic (18 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: Donnie Brasco, Coach Rob, 925rider, Individualsms, Frosty, RareClass, 85 cc, CasinoDreams, topdown59, smiley_62, fatsgg, streetkingz13, peterjm97, Lay M low cc, treyimpala, scrappin68, Danee08, 919ryder, SIX1RAG, THUGGNASTY, RaM26z, Duce'sWild, Fleetwood Rider, MCSICKLAC, Cadillac1

:wow:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

damn should have gone  last year was tight and i heard this year was bigger


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>My 64 Rag "Goin' Hollywood" just one of my latest rides out supporting the"M" on 1-1-11 and 
Representing the big "T" on them Daytons and 5.20's.
</span>*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 02:56 PM~19482953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cloud9


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 02:52 PM~19482914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this 64 fresh out? sweet!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 04:57 PM~19483932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *HANDS DOWN THIS IS THE CLEANEST RIDER I EVER SEEN ..... PROPS 2 WHOEVER'S IT IS ?????*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Jan 2 2011, 06:07 PM~19484510
> *HANDS DOWN THIS IS THE CLEANEST RIDER I EVER SEEN ..... PROPS 2 WHOEVER'S IT IS ?????
> *


Thanks Dogg!..... :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 06:08 PM~19484519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 2 2011, 06:03 PM~19484461
> *cloud9
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 06:15 PM~19484591
> *Thanks Dogg!..... :biggrin:
> *


beautiful! i miss my 61!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 2 2011, 06:19 PM~19484638
> *beautiful! i miss my 61!!
> *


Johny,,,that ace was one bad mofo


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

gonna be tuff decision next year! supershow or new years picnic????


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Had a good time yesterday.. but after hearing alot from others im surprised to find nobody has mentioned anything thus far. so i'll say it. dont wanna disrespect anyone but i think it was bullshit to pay 10 at the gate and then 10 to park. and realize that not everyone was being charged twice... SMH! but hey it is what it is!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

new years picnic, beats the super show 10 to 1. ask anyone who been to both they will tell u the same.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 06:20 PM~19484652
> *Johny,,,that ace was one bad mofo
> *


thanks bro i just wanna ride in that trunk of yours brother :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 04:48 PM~19483858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Jan 3 2011, 01:21 AM~19484674
> *Had a good time yesterday.. but after hearing alot from others im surprised to find nobody has mentioned anything thus far. so i'll say it. dont wanna disrespect anyone but i think it was bullshit to pay 10 at the gate and then 10 to park. and realize that not everyone was being charged twice... SMH! but hey it is what it is!!!!!!!
> *


i beleve it was optional
if u wanted to park back there u had to pay em to get in.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 2 2011, 06:22 PM~19484683
> *thanks bro i just wanna ride in that trunk of yours brother :biggrin:
> *


just let me know johny,,,,next year fly down here and you can drive her to the majestics new year and i will taKE EL AMO


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

BEEN AWHILE SINCE I WENT WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR NOT MISSING IT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 06:25 PM~19484710
> *just let me know johny,,,,next year fly down here and you can drive her to the majestics new year and i will taKE EL AMO
> *


u can bet ill be there!!!


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

77 User(s) are reading this topic (26 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
49 Members: granpa, RegalLimited82, IMPNRIVI, Barba, RdnLow63, mikes63gt, inkera, chilango1964, BIGGER BLUE, LUXMAN, tedscaddy, THE M WAY, SAMaldito82, TATTOOBLU67ELKO, ROBLEDO, sean_2009, 805galaxie, fleetwood 1, Brownz530, adams58, Big Nate PE#1, Old Memories SOLA, AIR RIDE, MIKEYMIKE, 925rider, rag61, El Eazy-e, Mr.Silent760, Low Lac, Caddieman 805, new breed, Gotti_Ohana_CC, KILOE, eastbay_drop, MR NOPAL, Cut N 3's, CasinoDreams, alex75, biggluv65, Mr Minnesota, 909vert63, SEISKUATRO,SS, 909 MAJESTICS, ACCESSORYFREAK, LuxuriouSMontreaL, og hardliner, CALII_323, martin r velazquez, knownstress


:wow::wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 04:26 PM~19483716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 06:28 PM~19484754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elky :cheesy:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> > NICE PIC AND WESTSIDE C.c. Had a great time
> 
> 
> SUP BIG PAGE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19484648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful box hands down.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 06:36 PM~19484835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CUATRO FROM LOS ANGELES IS SUPER CLEANNNNNNN.......


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19484279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19483888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINO IN DA HOUSE.....PREMIER CC. CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:51 PM~19484372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice...*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 05:45 PM~19484910
> *CHINO IN DA HOUSE.....PREMIER CC. CITY OF ANGELS
> *


that car is clean homie.....has like a gold pearl to it huh?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 2 2011, 06:47 PM~19484928
> *that car is clean homie.....has like a gold pearl to it huh?
> *


I KNOW MAC, USED A PEARL IN IT....NOT SURE WHAT COLOR....HE DID A GOOD JOB


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

MAJESTICS WHAT CAN I SAY :biggrin: THAT WAS A SHOW FOR THE RECORD BOOKS OF LOWRIDING :biggrin: THANKS FOR THROWING A GREAT SHOW


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

GRAT PICS 925rider :thumbsup: !!!!!! KEEP'EM COMMIN....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

70 User(s) are reading this topic (25 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
41 Members: regal ryda, sean_2009, BIGGER BLUE, beanerman, SEISKUATRO,SS, luv_my58, ptown_42, AGUILAR3, 925rider, MONEY GREEN, nme1, MicrophoneFiend, silverseven, classact, SAUL, MAJESTICS'49, KILOE, ROBLEDO, biggluv65, IMPNRIVI, BAYTOWNSLC, 714OGRida, 6DEUCE6, bckbmpr84, El Eazy-e, CasinoDreams, adams58, Andy Low Lifes CC, martin r velazquez, losraider63, ICEE*63, Frosty, LuxuriouSMontreaL, MR NOPAL, BULLY, chtrone, Low Lac, tedscaddy, 909 MAJESTICS, LUXMAN, Mr.Silent760
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 08:20 PM~19485144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i only got a few from the blvd later that night then my battery died, so thats it for me


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:15 PM~19484588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oooweee


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

I WENT DOWN WITH THE FAMILY AND EXPERIENCED ONE HELL OF A TIME....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 2 2011, 08:21 PM~19484667
> *gonna be tuff decision next year! supershow or new years picnic????
> *


hands down "PICNIC" :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME MAJESTICS KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:happysad: WE HAD A GREAT ASS TIME!! THANK U 'MAJESTICS' :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Jan 2 2011, 06:21 PM~19484674
> *Had a good time yesterday.. but after hearing alot from others im surprised to find nobody has mentioned anything thus far. so i'll say it. dont wanna disrespect anyone but i think it was bullshit to pay 10 at the gate and then 10 to park. and realize that not everyone was being charged twice... SMH! but hey it is what it is!!!!!!!
> *


NOT TRUE. IT'S WAS $10.00 TO GET INTO THE SIDE OF THE PARK WE RENTED. IF YOU HAD PARKED ON THE FIRST SIDE OF THE PARK YOU COULD HAVE WALKED OVER TO THE SIDE WE RENTED AT NO CHARGE. YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING HOMIE BECAUSE NOBODY IS CRYING OVER $10.00 IT WAS WELL WORTH $10 FOR A SHOW LIKE THE "M" PUT ON EVERY YEAR. THE $10 TO GET IN THE PARK IS WHAT THEY CHARGE TO GET IN REGUARDLESS OF A SHOW OR NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2011, 07:36 PM~19485923
> *NOT TRUE. IT'S WAS $10.00 TO GET INTO THE SIDE OF THE PARK WE RENTED. IF YOU HAD PARKED ON THE FIRST SIDE OF THE PARK  YOU COULD HAVE WALKED OVER TO THE SIDE WE RENTED AT NO CHARGE. YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING HOMIE BECAUSE NOBODY IS CRYING OVER $10.00 IT WAS WELL WORTH $10 FOR A SHOW LIKE THE "M" PUT ON EVERY YEAR. THE $10 TO GET IN THE PARK IS WHAT THEY CHARGE TO GET IN REGUARDLESS OF A SHOW OR NOT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YUPP! WELL WORTH IT!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 2 2011, 08:43 PM~19486000
> *:biggrin: YUPP! WELL WORTH IT!!
> *


PLUS WE PAID FOR SECURITY AND THE PERMIT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

42 Members: six 2, DKM ATX, El Aztec Pride, Southside01, real68chevy, chilango1964, VaLenZ64, switches & thangs, wagonman, mightymouse, BIGMAZ, San Diego 619, Loco68, CasinoDreams, HEAVENBOUND68, TKeeby79, luda132, E-ROCK, ROBLEDO, LA$WestSide$Ryder, sean_2009, luvict60, bigbodymodelo, adams58, los805, ct1458, cadillac on chrome, Steve9663, green61, CARLITOS WAY, BLVDBROUGHAM, 51chevy73, corona62, lowdude13, westcoaststyle, scrappin68, og hardliner, MEXICA, TRAFFIC HD, black87olds, FDW-Javs, h22_luv
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:28 PM~19484189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2011, 07:36 PM~19485923
> *NOT TRUE. IT'S WAS $10.00 TO GET INTO THE SIDE OF THE PARK WE RENTED. IF YOU HAD PARKED ON THE FIRST SIDE OF THE PARK  YOU COULD HAVE WALKED OVER TO THE SIDE WE RENTED AT NO CHARGE. YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING HOMIE BECAUSE NOBODY IS CRYING OVER $10.00 IT WAS WELL WORTH $10 FOR A SHOW LIKE THE "M" PUT ON EVERY YEAR. THE $10 TO GET IN THE PARK IS WHAT THEY CHARGE TO GET IN REGUARDLESS OF A SHOW OR NOT.  :biggrin:
> *


i understand and feel you on what you're saying homie. i paid it and it was well worth it. shit was cracking.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME













































THANKS M


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 10:13 PM~19486302
> *
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 09:27 PM~19486489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19486502
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jan 2 2011, 08:59 PM~19485534
> *I WENT DOWN WITH THE FAMILY AND EXPERIENCED ONE HELL OF A TIME....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Majestics C.C for having Los Angeles C.C had a great time can't wait till next year


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days had a great time ! ! !


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Benny's "Black Magic" from our Mother Chapter and Auggie's Regal flossing that suede top and representing TECHNIQUES SFV in 2011.</span>*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A+Jan 1 2011, 10:37 PM~19478806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS THE SHIT.THANK YOU MAJESTICS


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 01:37 PM~19482796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS 1??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mario805_@Jan 2 2011, 09:08 PM~19487034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one? preferably the roof patterns.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 06:21 PM~19484666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN THIS MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS JUST LIKE MINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you to all of the Majestics organization that makes this happen every year. Stylitics SO.LA. Had a great time. Like I told SMiley, whatever it would of cost i'm sure it would always be worth it. Thank you once again.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC+Jan 2 2011, 05:21 PM~19484674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 2 2011, 07:43 PM~19486000
> *:biggrin: YUPP! WELL WORTH IT!!
> *


Thank you for your support


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME AT MAJESTICS .... THANKS


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19484856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 09:15 PM~19484588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this one please


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2011, 09:29 AM~19489831
> *don't come next year asshole
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 20 .00 still better than paying 50.00 to lrm super show and you still get to cook and grub and get your drink on!!!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2011, 10:42 AM~19490364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 20 .00 still better than paying 50.00 to lrm super show  and you still get to cook and grub and get your drink on!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

>


that car is bad ass!!! 
[/quote]


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Jan 2 2011, 06:07 PM~19484510
> *HANDS DOWN THIS IS THE CLEANEST RIDER I EVER SEEN ..... PROPS 2 WHOEVER'S IT IS ?????
> *


JOSE-PREMIER C.C. (LOS ANGELES)


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2011, 11:42 AM~19490364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 20 .00 still better than paying 50.00 to lrm super show  and you still get to cook and grub and get your drink on!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

love the pics, while we in Seattle are freezing our nuts, wanna say thanks for showing all the nice cars.any videos of the hop?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> don't come next year asshole
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 3 2011, 11:49 AM~19490845
> *any videos of the hop?
> *



page 3

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=575540&st=40


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> > LET N THEM KNOW WHO WON THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
> > BIG AL SAID IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT
> > NOT THIS NEW YEARS :nosad: :cheesy:
> > :cheesy:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 3 2011, 12:49 PM~19490845
> *love the pics, while we in Seattle are freezing our nuts, wanna say thanks for showing all the nice cars.any videos of the hop?
> *


DON'T GET IT TWISTED HOMIE, IT WAS COLDER THAN A MUTHA FUCKA OUT THERE. :wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

\























































lbums/tt151/elco1985/hop211543.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Came fron Utah in a Blizzard and it was ALL worth it! Great Picnic Majestics :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 06:28 PM~19484754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 2 2011, 08:01 PM~19485547
> *hands down  "PICNIC"    :biggrin:
> *


yeah freddy i've got to do it!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > don't come next year asshole
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: DIS 'ASSHOLE' WILL BE THUR! LOL! WASUP SMILEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 09:27 PM~19486489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...

great Pics everyone big m much love n resPect to all ya!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

AV MAJESTICS FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW BACK TO THE SNOW :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> > > LET N THEM KNOW WHO WON THE LAST NEWYEARS HOP;;2010;;
> > > BIG AL SAID IT;;;;NOW GO TELL THAT
> > > NOT THIS NEW YEARS :nosad: :cheesy:
> > > :cheesy:
> > ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 2 2011, 02:31 AM~19480106
> *GOT TO GIVE PROPS TO THIS CUTTLAS COMING ALL THE WAY FROM:
> 
> 
> ...


big ProPs to andrew and the loyalty family for going out there rePPing new fukin jersey and the east coast...


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

> that car is bad ass!!!


thanks :biggrin:
[/quote]



SIKE :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2011, 10:29 AM~19489831
> *don't come next year asshole
> :0
> Thank you for your support
> *


First of all I did say no disrespect....and second im not crying over $10. And last but not least if your gonna call someone an asshole....have the fucking balls to figure out who I'am and then say it to my face....not on your thread. But hey....it is what it is!!!! :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:15 PM~19494086
> *First of all I did say no disrespect....and second im not crying over $10. And last but not least if your gonna call someone an asshole....have the fucking balls to figure out who I'am and then say it to my face....not on your thread. But hey....it is what it is!!!! :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 03:32 PM~19483224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... any more pics of this one?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 06:02 PM~19493249
> *STREET FAME.... DID CUZ YOU PICKED UP YOUR CAR FROM MY SHOP 2 DAYS  BEFOR LAST NEW YEARS!!,,,  RIGHT!!
> *


right;;u got that right


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a badass time again uffin:

Can't wait till next year :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 2 2011, 08:01 PM~19485547
> *hands down  "PICNIC"    :biggrin:
> *


 SUPER SHOW WAS OK BUT NEW YEARS THERE IS 4-5 TIMES AS MANY CARS!!! BIG UPS TO THE M


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da man himself


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Jan 3 2011, 06:15 PM~19494086
> *First of all I did say no disrespect....and second im not crying over $10. And last but not least if your gonna call someone an asshole....have the fucking balls to figure out who I'am and then say it to my face....not on your thread. But hey....it is what it is!!!! :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

WE GOT DRUNK, GRUBBED,AND IT WAS CRACKIN WELL WORTH THE MONEY


----------



## ComptonCornDog (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Jan 3 2011, 07:40 PM~19495081
> *WE GOT DRUNK, GRUBBED,AND IT WAS CRACKIN WELL WORTH THE MONEY
> *


Thank you for your support!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19494325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big G ass lol hahahaha wutz up AL


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 04:49 PM~19483871
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jus Dip N!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 3 2011, 06:45 PM~19493055
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DIS 'ASSHOLE' WILL BE THUR! LOL! WASUP SMILEY!! :biggrin:
> *


supp dogg :biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A. PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK.*ALOT* OF NICE RIDES!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:15 PM~19494086
> *First of all I did say no disrespect....and second im not crying over $10. And last but not least if your gonna call someone an asshole....have the fucking balls to figure out who I'am and then say it to my face....not on your thread. But hey....it is what it is!!!! :drama:  :drama:
> *


first off homie you knew where we were posted up and being that you are speaking for the rest of the people crying about $10 you should have told us about the $10 face to face and we would have resolved the issue by letting YOU in for FREE. :biggrin: :biggrin: and waving to $10 cover for YOU only homie. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jan 3 2011, 10:12 PM~19495588
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A.  PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK.ALOT OF NICE RIDES!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2011, 10:17 PM~19495612
> *first off homie you knew where we were posted up and being that you are speaking for the rest of the people crying about $10 you should have told us about the $10 face to face and we would have resolved the issue by letting you in for FREE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can you give me $10 when i see you next time :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19495638
> *Can  you give me  $10 when i see  you next time  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

* WE HAD A GREAT ASS TIME!! THANK U 'MAJESTICS' 
*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2011, 09:17 PM~19495612
> *first off homie you knew where we were posted up and being that you are speaking for the rest of the people crying about $10 you should have told us about the $10 face to face and we would have resolved the issue by letting YOU in for FREE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and waving to $10 cover for YOU only homie.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh! Ill remember that next year...like I said I had a great time for the 3rd year in a row. But I guess ill save some cash in 2012.... Coo. Im happy! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jan 3 2011, 10:31 AM~19489844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

v max..president


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Took this pic of the GAME KILLA..... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Took this pic of the GAME KILLA..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 12:31 PM~19500137
> *Took this pic of the GAME KILLA..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS PICTURE


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

honestly the way i see it fuck paying 20 bucks to park my car anywhere, but it was posted on the flyer and there was other shit going on that day, so i say support some one else next year if you dont like it. but the pictures look pretty firme


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

looked like a very cool Picnic/Show!! Might need to make the trip down South to enjoy next years event. Much Props and Respect to the whole MAJESTICS family!! TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN' TOP FOR THE BIG "M"!!!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

the PRIME MINISTER was in the the park all the way from new jersey!! :0


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 11:31 AM~19500137
> *Took this pic of the GAME KILLA..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! Did you climb a tree :biggrin: Bad Ass Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC 























































ON THE WAY HOME WASENT THAT GOOD


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 05:04 PM~19502720
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn every1 ok?


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 4 2011, 05:08 PM~19502755
> *damnnn every1 ok?
> *


 YES EVERY ONE IS OK THANKS ...JUST A LIL SHAKEN UP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

MY BOY POSTING PICS OF THE PICNIC UNDER MY THREAD LOYALTY COME CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up soup bone


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 05:04 PM~19502720
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why i left Saturday around 4 I know that was on Sunday because it WAS BAD!!! 
























































At least everything and everyone was ok. If ever you get caught up I am in Bakersfield just let me know.
Alex


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 06:04 PM~19502720
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: w t f. homie... :wow:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 4 2011, 06:29 PM~19502960
> *MY BOY POSTING PICS OF THE PICNIC UNDER MY THREAD LOYALTY COME CHECK THEM OUT
> *


u guys are OK ,. home a ready..NJ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> > :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> *i agree* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 05:04 PM~19502720
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *look like a wild drive...*


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 4 2011, 07:16 PM~19504218
> *u guys  are  OK  ,. home  a ready..NJ...  :thumbsup:
> *


andrew with the hopper is in san jose,me n my homie flew from vegas last night, thanx 4 askn,we dealt with that snow on our way back 2 vegas sunday night


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 4 2011, 07:41 PM~19504589
> *:wow:    look like a wild drive...
> *


glad 2 hear everyone was ok


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 07:02 PM~19485078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *1 of my favorites* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19482707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *woah* :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

what's up had a good time sick ass rides


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> > :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS INC HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO ALL THE MAJESTICS TTT & D-MACKS 63 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 4 2011, 05:54 PM~19503256
> *Thats why i left Saturday around 4 I know that was on Sunday because it WAS BAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 GRACIAS ALEX ...HOPE THIS DOSENT HAPPEN AGAIN HOMIE OOOH HELLL NAH!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 4 2011, 12:17 AM~19495613
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wheres my hot dog fool? :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 4 2011, 11:28 PM~19506930
> *Wheres my hot dog fool?  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEVER SHOWED UP FOO WHY DIDNT YOU COME DOWN FOR THE FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

peace more pic tomorro


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 4 2011, 09:02 PM~19505661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quote
> now that sick right there


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This here is Bad Ass!!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 10:33 PM~19485257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Fellas, much love to the BIG M..got more pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

how Do you get in the Majestics?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Gracias to the cool homies from Klique for hooking up the burger and hotdog for me and my son.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED_OUT_909_@Jan 5 2011, 02:34 PM~19511475
> *how Do you get in the Majestics?
> *


NICE LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 2 2011, 03:16 PM~19483086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 09:59 PM~19506577
> *GRACIAS ALEX ...HOPE THIS DOSENT HAPPEN AGAIN HOMIE OOOH HELLL NAH!!
> *


Anytime homie. I hope it happens to NOBODY!!!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 01:42 PM~19511532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i always knew dat nikka was on medication.....ol' sta-sta-sta-stuttering ass niiakkah. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

the homie BLUE.....i see you playboy.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Majestics Picnic '11


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 5 2011, 07:11 PM~19514746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 5 2011, 07:11 PM~19514746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video!!!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 4 2011, 09:40 PM~19506277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> SNOOP IN THE WHEEL CHAIR


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED_OUT_909_@Jan 5 2011, 01:34 PM~19511475
> *how Do you get in the Majestics?
> *


IM SURE ITS NOT BY ASKING AROUND ON THE INTERNET


----------



## El machete 62 (Jul 19, 2008)

bad ass show







uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 4 2011, 09:27 PM~19506046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam this caddi is sick!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 5 2011, 07:11 PM~19514746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Crenshaw was CRAAAAACKIN!!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jan 5 2011, 09:44 PM~19515965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yezzir

I'll be posting up more footage from the Picnic..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 5 2011, 09:32 PM~19516519
> *IM SURE ITS NOT BY ASKING AROUND ON THE INTERNET
> *


.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El machete 62_@Jan 5 2011, 08:58 PM~19516827
> *bad ass show
> 
> 
> ...


''El Chirolinsky''


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 5 2011, 07:11 PM~19514746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass video!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61Dreams_@Jan 6 2011, 06:02 PM~19523805
> *''El Chirolinsky''
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 5 2011, 06:11 PM~19514746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn was that David from ALTERED ONES getting clowned on. Come on homie how you let yourself get embarressed. See it for yourself it starts on 1.30 and ends about 4.10 on that youtube video. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Missed a great picnic hopeful next tear will make it


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE REPRESENTING


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Majestics New Years Picnic '11


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

thats a good video and that was a good as show crenshaw sucks because cops kept fucking up stuff lol


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS+Jan 6 2011, 06:31 PM~19524036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 08:07 PM~19543989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19544168
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 09:07 PM~19543989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 09:07 PM~19543989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 09:07 PM~19543989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

>



[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 09:07 PM~19543989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

WHATS UP POPS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

: plumjuc, COPPERTONECADI,

GO TO BED U GOT TO GO TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Be sure to watch it in HD.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 15 2011, 11:35 PM~19609815
> *Be sure to watch it in HD.
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 08:32 AM~19610066
> *nice vid
> *


Thanks!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 15 2011, 11:35 PM~19609815
> *Be sure to watch it in HD.
> 
> 
> ...


   nice


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Los Angeles chapter was there deeeeep


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> damn made my shit lol nice
> :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 08:37 PM~19494325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big G JDN


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Feb 1 2011, 09:41 PM~19762566
> *Big G JDN
> *


 :thumbsup: Jus Dip N all day!!! lol


----------

